# for those with short cervix, please explain how its measured



## ProudMum

Hi.
I had a scan today and told the tech i was worried I had an IC.
She said my internal OS is closed and didnt mention anything about a short cervix or whatever.
Anyway on the scan she shown me where the cervix was, she said it was the "dark bit" and then she took the measurement thing and did a diagnal line from baby to the end of the "dark bit"... whether she was doing this to show me where it was or not I do not know... but i looked at measurement at it said 1.64cm. Im not sure what this means, nor do I know how they measure the cervix.
Is it the length from internal to external or is it the length of the internal os?
Im sorta confused tbh. She said I didnt have an open cervix and was not suffering from an IC but she didnt say anything about the diagnal measurement she did... if my cervical length is 16mm (1.64) then clearly thats abnormal? Im worrying now... i dont understand the stats


----------



## jo04070

Hi I have an incomplete cervix, I had a stitch put in at 14 weeks.

To check for a short cervix you need to have an internal scan and they measure the length. They can see if there is funnelling, this normally happens before the cervix opens. My cervix measures 2.4 cm and my consultant said at that measurement I required a stitch, I have also had 2 premature labours so would of had a stitch whatever the measurement.

I would say if you have had an internal scan and the measurement is 1.64 I would think they would put a stitch in which is very successful to stop premature labour. Any more help just shout

Jo


----------



## ProudMum

jo04070 said:


> Hi I have an incomplete cervix, I had a stitch put in at 14 weeks.
> 
> To check for a short cervix you need to have an internal scan and they measure the length. They can see if there is funnelling, this normally happens before the cervix opens. My cervix measures 2.4 cm and my consultant said at that measurement I required a stitch, I have also had 2 premature labours so would of had a stitch whatever the measurement.
> 
> I would say if you have had an internal scan and the measurement is 1.64 I would think they would put a stitch in which is very successful to stop premature labour. Any more help just shout
> 
> Jo

How is it measured though? is it from internal os to external? meaning the whole legths downwards? I dont really understand.
The U/S shown a diagnal measurement from the babys waters to the end of the dark area (assuming it was the cervix) but it was just at the top. Basically it was the opening that looked to have been measure I think because I asked if It was open and incompetent. My scan report says "Cervix closed at internal os"


----------



## Gizmo

I found this info hope it helps:

A vaginal scan is the best way to measure your cervix because it can be seen much more clearly this way. The cervix looks like a tube on the scan, between 3cm and 5cm long, with one end at the top of the vagina (the external os), and the other end inside the uterus (the internal os). It is the internal os that can begin to open first, and this will look like a V shape on the scan. As the os opens further it becomes U shaped. This is called funnelling. If the closed part of the cervix measures less than 2.5cm, a stitch will be put in to stop the cervix opening further. This will be done in hospital under a general anaesthetic and will be removed a few weeks before your due date.


----------



## ProudMum

Im still so clueless.
The lady measures from the babies sac to the os it was 1.64 = 16mm
There was no "U" shape in my internal os (she pointed that out) it's this measurement im curious about... it seemed so random.


----------



## jo04070

I am not sure how they measure, they measure mine from one end of the stitch to the other. The sonographer seems to know what they are doing.


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there,

I'm not really sure if I can help much but I definitely think its worth asking for further clarification.

I have a very short cervix due to surgery, it measures 1.5cm pre pregnancy. I think there might be a difference between a surgically shortened cervix and naturally short one (in terms of strength). I would definitely ask further questions. I don't know anything about how to measure the cervix so maybe that was another measurement.

I am currently 16 weeks pregnant and have had an adominal stitch placed as I had a failed TVC in my fist pregnancy.

My situation is probably different due to the surgery and I know that I was one of the unlucky ones. I definitely think its worth further questions. JMO
xx


----------

